# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Jigsaw vs Nibbler vs Shears for Corrugated Iron

## chalkyt

I have an upcoming need to cut a fair bit of corrugated iron into irregular shapes... another case of "it might be worth buying the right tool for the job". 
In the past I have just used a jigsaw with metal blade, however this results in a fair bit of cleaning up the edges with a file if you don't want to lose a finger somewhere along the way. On the other hand, I suspect that nibblers produce a fair bit of swarf and need care to make sure that it doesn't get into everything. There seem to be a few shears that attach to power drills around... anyone had experience with these? 
So, anyone got any views on the best tool, brand, cleaning up the edges, etc.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'd go Power Shears or quality Tin Snips.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I use Gilbows to cut corrugated iron sheets across the corrugations.  If splitting a sheet down its length then I use an air nibbler.  If making holes for pipework then I use a straight pair of pointed aircraft snips and apply the spiral technique to make the hole I need. 
The roofers I used at one time had the powered shears to split the sheets but said they were useless for cutting across the sheet so they used Gilbows for cross cutting and shaping.  I went to school on them and found they were pretty much spot on.

----------


## r3nov8or

I have both of these. They'll do any shape you want - The Official Site of Wiss Brand Cutting Products The Official Site of Wiss Brand Cutting Products 
Offsets recommended so your knuckles stay clear of the sharp edges.

----------


## Gaza

Makita cold cut saw

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Dual saw.

----------


## r3nov8or

When I read "cut a fair bit of corrugated iron into irregular shapes" I assumed curves etc, and hence the left and right Wiss tools. But if it's all straight lines then a dual saw would be good. 
Of course all of the above have their purpose. Just buy the lot  :Smilie:

----------


## China

I have a set of Metabo powered shears which I inherited I always thought they were a bit of a gimmic, once I took the time to learn how to use them I foud you can cut pretty well any shape you want

----------


## chalkyt

Thanks everyone. That sort of cleared my head. It looks as though shears with enough reach to do corrugations is the go. The swarf from both the jigsaw and nibbler seems like too much of a bother. 
In the first instance I will get left and right offset WISS and see how easy they are and how much I have to do (always wanted an excuse to buy some, I only have a straight). Next step if the job continues will be to look at power shears. The Metabo look pretty good, I am just not sure how tight a radius is possible, bur they are around for the $250 mark... and my old Metabo drill is still going, but a bit rattly, after 40 years.  
Similarly the "use it a couple of time then throw it away" standby of Ozito from the Big Green Shed also look well priced. I will have a good look when next in the big town.

----------


## markinoz

have a look at the new version of malco's turboshears - designed specifically for corri sheets. these fit onto your power or battery drill

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Corrugated Metal TurboShear 
That's a flash looking chopper!

----------


## Ozcar

> . . . The swarf from both the jigsaw and nibbler seems like too much of a bother.

  The swarf from a nibbler can be sharp. If you accidentally touch it, it tends to stick to skin and a while later you will be wondering why everything is covered in red sticky stuff.

----------

